# 12x12x18 Varadero Build



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I decided that I want to setup my spare 12x12x18 for a pair of Varaderos!!
this will probably take a while before its fully setup, and i will be leaving it planted for a few months before i purchase a pair, but I thought I would start a thread to keep you guys updated on!

Here's a pic of what I have so far - 










Sorry if the quality is pretty bad, its night time right now so the lighting is garbage  

If anyone can help, I need some plant Ideas for this build. 
If you have any plants ( or a list of plants  ) that you think would look good in here please let me know!! 

Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Plant choice is really so subjective it's hard to give any advice on plants. Pick what you like. There are some that will benefit varadero more than others, like bromeliads. 

Here is my Varadero tank...


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I second the broms. Thumbnails and broms are an unbeatable combination!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Plant choice is really so subjective it's hard to give any advice on plants. Pick what you like. There are some that will benefit varadero more than others, like bromeliads.
> 
> Here is my Varadero tank...


Love your tank!! And okay, theres alot of plants I like but I'm worried I'll pick plants that'll grow too big lol. I was planning on getting 3 bromeliads in there aswell


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Just check on the plants you like and see how tall they get. Don't get anything that will grow substantially taller than your tank (minus false bottom and substrate). You can always trim everything


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Plant choice is really so subjective it's hard to give any advice on plants. Pick what you like. There are some that will benefit varadero more than others, like bromeliads.
> 
> Here is my Varadero tank...


Hi Gibbs.JP

What is the plant in the middle with long stalks and small heart shaped leaves at the end of each stalk?

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

AdeljeanHo said:


> Hi Gibbs.JP
> 
> What is the plant in the middle with long stalks and small heart shaped leaves at the end of each stalk?
> 
> Thank you.


Alocasia Tiny Dancer


----------



## dendrobro (Aug 9, 2011)

Lookin good so far! You could also try to offer plants that will contrast the frogs' color so that they "pop" more. Should be fairly easy with varadero, they are a beautiful frog.


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Alocasia Tiny Dancer


Thank you! I'll have to get my hand on one of those.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Just check on the plants you like and see how tall they get. Don't get anything that will grow substantially taller than your tank (minus false bottom and substrate). You can always trim everything


Okay  Btw what size tank is yours? Is it also a 12x12x18?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

kiksgeckos said:


> Okay  Btw what size tank is yours? Is it also a 12x12x18?


Mine is an 18x18x24 so a little taller than yours... BUT my false bottom & substrate is higher than normal (I abandoned a water feature). It's up to the bottom of the doors. 

Most small plants offered on frog sites and from members here are totally fine for most smaller tanks. Check the classified for anyone selling plant clippings for a really good deal and selection. Most plants offered won't get too big... and clipping will be your best defense.

Resist over-planting at the beginning because once things start to really get growing, it will fill out.


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Mine is an 18x18x24 so a little taller than yours... BUT my false bottom & substrate is higher than normal (I abandoned a water feature). It's up to the bottom of the doors.
> 
> Most small plants offered on frog sites and from members here are totally fine for most smaller tanks. Check the classified for anyone selling plant clippings for a really good deal and selection. Most plants offered won't get too big... and clipping will be your best defense.
> 
> Resist over-planting at the beginning because once things start to really get growing, it will fill out.


Ahhh okay, I thought it looked bigger. Yeah, I'm currently looking at plants. The tiny dancers, would you recommend that for a 12x12x18? I'll have about 13" of height after I get the dirt in!


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Sooo I picked out a few plants, Don't know if I should add anything else but heres a list: 

2x Neoregelia 'Tiger Cub'
Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'

Alocasia Tiny Dancer
Pilea involucrata 'Moon Valley'
Pilea depressa 'Baby Tears'
Davallia trichomanoides 'Black Rabbit's Foot Fern'
Selaginella uncinata 'Peacock Spikemoss'


I made a really shitty put together pic on photoshop of where everything will go :


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Haha, great idea with the photoshop... I can't believe I never thought of that! 

Those all look like great choices. I think the Tiny Dancer only gets like 12" tall so you should be fine. That pliea will get fairly tall as well, so plant that and the tiny dancer towards the back. 

Don't put that Chiquita in the net cup/pot... stick that into the background like the others and save that net cup/pot for a terrestrial plant. A Begonia Thelmae would look cool growing up the back in the middle. 

Looks good though!


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Haha, great idea with the photoshop... I can't believe I never thought of that!
> 
> Those all look like great choices. I think the Tiny Dancer only gets like 12" tall so you should be fine. That pliea will get fairly tall as well, so plant that and the tiny dancer towards the back.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll put the Chiquita in the back too then! A Begonia Thelmae would look cool, you're right! I'm gonna play around some more with the arrangements I think. Will the Begonia climb the back? Oh yeah I'm trying to find a plant for that top left net pot, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, a B. Thelmae will climb, just plant it in the substrate right at the back wall and maybe pin it with a toothpick until it roots onto the wall and starts climbing. There are tons of cool plants to use in that pot, just make sure they are very low growing since its towards the top. Or a nice trailing plant that can hang/grow downwards


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

UPDATE: 

So I decided to add some substrate in aswell as adding two Bromeliads I had lying around. I'm making a thread for this aswell but if anyone can ID the two that would be great 
I also made a cool little info sheet thing for the bottom glass of my tank!!

Pics : 

Overview









Unknown brom 1, I do know it stays about this size though. Maybe an inch bigger.









Unknown brom 2, I think it only gets a little bit bigger but Idk for sure.









This is how I mounted brom #2, will this work okay? 









Lastly, here's that little info sheet I put together using Photoshop


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

UPDATE!! 

So i ordered some plants from NEHERP last week, and they all arrived today. I went ahead and planted the tank  Originally i went and ordered an Iron cross begonia, but they were out so they replaced it with two Peperomia plants. 

I'm not too sure how I feel about the tank.. I hope it grows one me with time, but I'd appreciate some feedback/opinions.

Plants List:
Peperomia caperata "Purple" 
Peperomia verschaffeltii
Davallia fejeensis
Pilea depressa
Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'
2 small cuttings of FICUS PUMILA VAR. QUERCIFOLIA, i'm hoping they take off.

Pics :

Overview 









The Peperomia caperata "Purple" 









Chiquita Linda









And last here's my Temp inhabitant


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Question aswell, 

I've read before UVB can hurt plants?? Is this true? I have a UVB bulb on here with my CFL just while i have the day gecko in there and i wanna make sure its not gonna mess up my plants haha.


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

that magic eraser though XD I did the exact same photoshop mockup style with my ten gallon viv lol


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Lokirathehunter said:


> that magic eraser though XD I did the exact same photoshop mockup style with my ten gallon viv lol


Haha! I think it was your thread that gave me the idea to do that. Loved your 10 gal build


----------



## Pufferboy7861 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sweet tank build! New to dart frogs but I was looking at varadero's, are they pretty hardy frogs? Have any updated shots? Curious to see how everything filled in!


----------

